# Join the Y or buy treadmill



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Okay, I'm finally over the fact my $20 deal on my ab lounger isn't going to make me lose weight, though I do feel stronger in my stomach in just the few weeks I've been using it. I've thought about all the recommendations about breaking a sweat and decided I have little choice, what an epiphamy, huh? 

I stopped in at the Y, membership is 48/month. I can join in on many of their programs, only problem is none run when I can go. I won't use the pool, so just the equipment, at my own pace I guess.

Or I can just buy a treadmill and use it in the comfort of my own home, and have if available extra funds or not. 

I kinda like doing the ab lounger at 5am, leave for work 5:30. The Y opens at 5, so that wouldn't work.

What would you do? Join the Y or buy a treadmill? 
If you said treadmill, what's a good one to get?

HF


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Have a treadmill and it comes and goes with using it..mostly goes. Enjoy walking outside but lately have lost 40#'s and my "skinny" husband and grandchildren joined Planet Fitness center for $10.00 a month. Several exercise machines and the treadmills. Have people that will help you and no fancy clothes needed or fancy people either. I went the first time last night and really felt it afterwards using their treadmill. So..maybe this would be an option for you. They are open 24 hours a day so anytime is available for you. I wish you luck !!!


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for your input.

The Y is 48/month. Quite a difference from your $10.00. I suppose it's because all the extras they offer, but I don't want or really need those.

I did sign up for the 2 week free trial yesterday. Maybe I'll see if there is another, less expensive place I can join. 

HF


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I love having my own treadmill. Maybe you could find a used one. But the trial membership sounds great. I would love to go.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

We are far from any kind of Y or health club. But last night I heard the Y may be coming out our way with some excercise programs, as they are pretty full at their building and are looking at churches or schools to host them, one of our church board members is on the Y board, I told him Yoga would be great, minimal equipment to haul, hope something comes of it, or I may drive into the next bigger town when they start up the yoga next month. I do have a treadmill, I like it, but its in the basement, my excuse for not using it more, trying to get the guys to move it back upstairs. Pam


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We sprung for a Bowflex Tread Climber and don't regret it for a minute. In less than a month I've lost enough inches off my waist that I can pull my jeans off without unzipping! Pa has firmed his middle and we both have way more energy. It sits prominently in LR but hey...reminds us to hop on. It is NOT easy right off the bat but you can adjust workout for speed and for your current wt. so you keep progressing. Believe it works way more muscles than a regular treadmill. But warning....comes unassembled in four heavy boxes and took a bit for hubby and son to put together. Son uses it,too. All his shirts are hanging now where they used to be skin tight over his belly. And this is just one month!!!!! Sounds like an advertisement,doesn't it? Here in the boonies a gym trip would be 90 miles round trip and basically something we can't do in winter...now we'll be slim and trim by spring!


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, I decided I want the Arc Trainer by Cybex. It's ONLY 3495, lol.
Seriously the ellipticals did a number on my knees. I'm hoping to save some money & get a A.T. refurbished or something. It is really easy on my knees. I'd really rather work out at home.

Until then, I found a local gym I think I'm going to join. They are open 24 hours and have the A.T. & other non stress equipment. 

HF


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I have a treadmill and have owned it for 7 or 8 years. Got it at sears and he works great. Problem is--I don't use it as much as I should. I prefer to walk outside and the treadmill is loud. I got a stationary bicycle at sears after Christmas for $150. I LOVE it! very quite, I can watch tv while riding and not wake the whole house up if I get up early to ride it. And I do break a sweat while riding it.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

DH just got me a used, guy had it a year and never got on it, treadmill. We put it in our shop and I jump on and enjoy being where I can watch the hounds. I guess they are watching me too. Turn up the tunes and get a movin. Love it! When this one wears out I want the BowFlex tread climber. Good luck!


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

I lost quite a bit of weight using a quiet exercise bike while watching tv. When it wore out, I got a treadmill. I didn't lost a single pound using that thing and regret getting it. Maybe running on it would work better, but I can't run due to back problems. I got yoga tapes and tried those. Great for flexibility, but not for working off the pounds. What seems to work best for me now is dancing. I just put on some of my favorite music and move to the music. Some of the old disco music (think Donna Summer) is great for dancing off the pounds. Forget the gym. Forget the expensive equipment. Just MOVE to your favorite music.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I love the ARC trainer, great exercise! Have a treadmill and other stuff at home...bike, swiss balls, resistance bands, weights...and I do use those, but what works best for me is going to the Y.

Since the readmill is boring, I have a TV (and headphones) set up so I can watch while exercising on the treadmill or bike. Also have some "virtual walking/bikeing" DVD's that I can watch and pretend I'm walking through a forest in Hawaii or biking along a road in Ireland. Entertaining and you notice different things each time you play the DVD.

Mon


----------

